# Rear sights for a Virginia Dragoon?



## FireHunter174 (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anybody know where I could find some rear sights for my Interarms 44 Virginia Dragoon?  Had a scope on it before.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dan in MI (Nov 13, 2010)

Have you looked at Ruger rear sights?


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 15, 2010)

Not yet.  I'm kinda unfamiliar with the sights and all.  Didn't know if any were interchangeable.


----------



## butshot (Nov 15, 2010)

google Numrich gun parts


----------



## butshot (Nov 16, 2010)

Also Jack First, Inc. has a lot of obscure gun parts.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Nov 16, 2010)

butshot said:


> Also Jack First, Inc. has a lot of obscure gun parts.



Thanks, I'll check it out.  Numrich didn't have any.


----------



## smwright (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a Virginian Dragoon 44 mag as well, I didn't know how popular they were.  I was looking for parts for mine too and didn't know where to find any.  Good to know other people still have them...


----------

